# Class D 5Channel Amp



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ok heres my problem, I want to put a decent little system in my 62 nothing to kill the SPL meter or anything just apair of jl ' 8w0's maybe 2 6.5's and 1 5 1/4 behind the rear speaker grill. I have plenty of old school fosgate amps I can use BUT they pull alot of power and my GENERATOR is only 63 amps and it has AC which takes alot of power. By going with a 5 channel class d amp how much power am I saving is it really signifacant? I saw the blaupunkt amp on ebay for 200.00 brand new figured it would work for what i need it for im sure its not the best but i just need it to make noise. 









THA Plug-n-Play Series 5-Channel Class D Car Amplifier 
RMS Power Rating: 
4 ohms: 55 watts x 4 chan. + 200 watts x 1 chan. 
2 ohms: 65 watts x 4 chan. + 250 watts x 1 chan. 
Bridged, 4 ohms: 150 watts x 2 chan. + 200 watts x 1 channel 
Max power output: 110 watts x 4 chan. + 400 watts x 1 chan. 
Wired remote bass level control included 
LED power indicators 
Tuned Bass EQ (0-12 dB bass boost) 
5/4/3 channel operation 
Speaker-level inputs 
Preamp RCA outputs 
Direct AUX input for secondary sources like MP3 players or DVD players. Especially significant if you do not have AUX input on your in-dash receiver. 
Variable high-pass filter (50-250 Hz, 24 dB/octave) 
Variable low-pass filter (10-250 Hz, 12 dB/octave) 
Frequency response: 10-30000 Hz 
Efficiency: 95 dB 
Dimensions: 14"L x 6-1/4"W x 1-1/2"H 
Authorized Internet Dealer 
1-year Manufacturer's warranty


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

well your gonna have to run some decent size wire for that amp anyways might as well upgrade you alternator and make sure you have a decent batterie anyways just to be on the safe side.

Also refereed to as the BIG 3

But yea if that's what you want to run and the price is right hell give it a shot.I really haven't head much about them amps so let us know how it does


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 18 2009, 10:31 AM~14511217
> *well your gonna have to run some decent size wire for that amp anyways might as well upgrade you alternator and make sure you have a decent batterie anyways just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Also refereed to as the BIG 3
> ...


funny thing is it doesnt need alot of power i guess. It has a PNP plug were you can plug it right into the factory radio and not even run a seperate power wire. It looks like it only have a 8 or 10 gage wire for power if your running it conventional style.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 18 2009, 01:43 PM~14511289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has a 40 amp fuse in it, so what you are thinking is not true.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

what am i thinking lol? I can put a 200 amp fuse on my car dont mean its pulling that much


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

the speaker level inputs are so you can use the amp with a stock deck that has no rcas.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14512515
> *what am i thinking lol? I can put a 200 amp fuse on my car dont mean its pulling  that much
> *


If it wasn't important to point out, I would not have pointed it out.

That amp having a 40 amp fuse rating means that it will most likely pull around 35 amps of current when the volume is up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 18 2009, 09:15 PM~14513699
> *If it wasn't important to point out, I would not have pointed it out.
> 
> That amp having a 40 amp fuse rating means that it will most likely pull around 35 amps of current when the volume is up.
> *


actually... iirc a few of those amps have a harness that can plug directly to your factory wiring harness behind the head unit


Bla just introduced that line not long ago


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 18 2009, 06:40 PM~14513861
> *actually... iirc a few of those amps have a harness that can plug directly to your factory wiring harness behind the head unit
> Bla just introduced that line not long ago
> *


yeah thats the PNP design


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

35 amps is alot better than the fosgates i have, 800.2 and a 250.2 im not trying to crank it all the way up so im hoping with the optima and class d i wont have to switch everything over to an alternator. I guess my last option would be to use deck power only and not run any subs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 18 2009, 09:55 PM~14513954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you need the amperage why not convert to an alternator?

if you want to keep the generator look there are companies ( "COUGH" *XS Power* "COUGH")


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14514015
> *yeah, thats it... i forgot what they called it
> if you need the amperage why not convert to an alternator?
> 
> ...


yeah id like to keep the generator so it looks OG as possible. what can you do to my generator to beef it up? i was told i couldnt get more than 63 amps out of it


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Those Blau. amps are pretty decent amps. One of the forums I'm on is always trying out off the wall stuff, mainly using home audio drivers instead of the overpriced, lesser quality "car" audio and quite a few of them are using these amps. No real bad reviews, with the exception of one guy getting a bum unit with a lot of noise. But he had it replaced and still bought a second set for a different car he like them so much.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 19 2009, 07:16 AM~14516344
> *Those Blau. amps are pretty decent amps.  One of the forums I'm on is always trying out off the wall stuff, mainly using home audio drivers instead of the overpriced, lesser quality "car" audio and quite a few of them are using these amps.  No real bad reviews, with the exception of one guy getting a bum unit with a lot of noise.  But he had it replaced and still bought a second set for a different car he like them so much.
> *



cool i figured for what i need it for i couldnt go wrong for 200.00 theres a place on ebay selling em for that buy it now so im gonna pick one up everyone else on ebay wants 289 and up so these guys must have knocked off a truck load LOL. Still interested in gettting a high out put generator if its possible!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 19 2009, 10:16 AM~14516344
> *Those Blau. amps are pretty decent amps.  One of the forums I'm on is always trying out off the wall stuff, mainly using home audio drivers instead of the overpriced, lesser quality "car" audio and quite a few of them are using these amps.  No real bad reviews, with the exception of one guy getting a bum unit with a lot of noise.  But he had it replaced and still bought a second set for a different car he like them so much.
> *



its expensive... but it does 75a at all times, without the drawbacks of a Generator... pretty sweet imo


one of those paired with some good batts could power ~4k easy

forgot to post the link... Power Gen's

if it was me i would just replace it with a traditional alt tho


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 19 2009, 10:48 AM~14517136
> *forgot to post the link... Power Gen's
> *


ouch 420.00!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 01:59 PM~14517206
> *ouch 420.00!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



hence why i would convert to a traditional alt... but hey, if you want to keep it original you gotta pay to play


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14517357
> *hence why i would convert to a traditional alt... but hey, if you want to keep it original you gotta pay to play
> *



yeah thing is i coulda had my buddy make me a custom harness for my 62 but i asked for the og one now i gotta buy a new harness new brackets new alternator almost ends up being the same thing lol :biggrin: maybe ill just run mids and use the deck power :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 02:31 PM~14517364
> *yeah thing is i coulda had my buddy make me a custom harness for my 62 but i asked for the og one now i gotta buy a new harness new brackets new alternator almost ends up being the same thing lol  :biggrin:  maybe ill just run mids and use the deck power  :biggrin:
> *



ehh but if you convert to an alt you have a much wider range of power requirements


P.S. the PowerGen is an Alt inside a custom Machined Generator casing, its a pretty sweet design and is plug and play with your factory wiring


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 19 2009, 11:35 AM~14517381
> *ehh but if you convert to an alt you have a much wider range of power requirements
> P.S. the PowerGen is an Alt inside a custom Machined Generator casing, its a pretty sweet design and is plug and play with your factory wiring
> *


i dont think its plug and play it says one wire setup, wonder why they only made it 75 amps shoulda made it more if its an alternator!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 02:36 PM~14517388
> *i dont think its plug and play it says one wire setup, wonder why they only made it 75 amps shoulda made it more if its an alternator!
> *



they make different models, and they do make one that is plug an play with your engine


P.S. 75 amps is all they can fit in the case, any more and the components would be to big and you wouldnt have anything that looked like a generator any more... defeating the whole purpose.


Plus 75 Amps at all times is alot different than your normal alternator, Most of the better High output alts pull 100-125 amps at idle tops...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XSpower-Derek_@Jul 19 2009, 11:41 AM~14517411
> *they make different models, and they do make one that is plug an play with your engine
> P.S. 75 amps is all they can fit in the case, any more and the components would be to big and you  wouldnt have anything that looked like a generator any more... defeating the whole purpose.
> Plus 75 Amps at all times is alot different than your normal alternator, Most of the better High output alts pull 100-125 amps at idle tops...
> *


says there gens are 60 amps at idle!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The Alpine CDA-7894 includes the exclusive "V-Drive" internal amplifier which delivers an incredible 60 Watts x 4 making it extremely powerful as well as versatile.
Amplifier / Speakers 
Built-In Power Amplifier Yes 
Built-In Amplifier RMS Power 4 x 27 Watts RMS 
Built-In Amplifier Power 4 x 60 Watt 


guess thats enough power to make a little noise for a coupl 5 1/4's :biggrin:


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

you might as well not even use the 8s unless your puttin them in the cab of the car, as big as the car is and not that much power you might not even hear them


----------

